# APR Celebrates the ACNA’s 30th Anniversary – Track Day and More!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR and Michelin have partnered with Audi Club North America to celebrate ACNA’s 30th Anniversary from September 17th through the 21st. Join us on the 19th for a morning half-day track experience at Driveway Austin where we will be on site with our APR Motorsport Race Rig providing VIP trackside support; including tire changing and general track prep setup, Michelin tire talks, and several APR Stage III cars to give first hand experiences with professional race car drivers! For the rest of the Event, we’ll be alongside ACNA to cheer on Audi as the R18 e-tron quattros contest the WEC’s Lone Star Le Mans, Circuit of the America’s first day to night endurance race. This will be the R18 e-tron quattro’s only public US appearance so don’t miss your chance to see them in 2014 for what will be an exciting weekend!

This event is open to all Audi and VW owners that are active ACNA members. Anyone can register for ACNA membership ($49/year) to participate in this event. To join Audi Club North America and learn about the benefits of joining the club, click here or contact the ACNA office at (262) 567-5476.

To register for the ACNA 30th Anniversary Track Day featuring APR and Michelin, contact the ACNA office via telephone (262) 567-5476 with your ACNA member number ready and ask for the “ACNA/APR 30th Anniversary Track Event” event.

Interested in bringing your Audi for more than the track day? Register for the entire week-long 30th Anniversary National Event celebration at www.audiclubna.org/30anniversary.

ACNA/APR 30th Anniversary Track Event Info:

When: 19-Sept-2014 @ 9 a.m.
Where: Driveway Austin, 8400 Delwau Ln, Austin, TX 78725
Cost: $175
What to Bring: Current ACNA membership, completed car inspection form, track-ready car (No convertibles or SUVs permitted)
How to Register: Call ACNA at (262) 567-5476 and ask for the “ACNA/APR 30th Anniversary Track Event”

Interested in attending the Lone Star Le Mans and making it an Audi race weekend? Contact Aaron Plante at [email protected] for ticket and pricing options.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Who is ready for a great day of racing? We are looking forward to meeting everyone at the event!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Nobody likes turning 30, honestly. But in this case, we'll be shredded tires and burning fuel, so it's not too bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Just like you all, we love to burn rubber at the track with an Audi... or three! Check out our latest video partnered with Michelin


----------

